# If you had to chose one manufacturer



## seshan (May 28, 2008)

if you had to chose one manufacturer when purchasing your next vehicle, who would it be?


----------



## MedCoast Ambulance (May 28, 2008)

we are using leader but i really like UV modular out of the UK......they have some great rollover protection and performance ideas.  it is a modular on a Mercedes frame.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 29, 2008)

Ferrari, oh yes code 3 will never be so fun.


----------



## Jon (May 29, 2008)

I've always liked Hortons... but we've been using Lifelines, and they seem to have lots of options too.


----------



## REMSI Medic 10 (May 29, 2008)

My favorite is Coached Horse or TraumaHawk


----------



## Grady_emt (May 29, 2008)

REMSI Medic 10 said:


> My favorite is Coached Horse or TraumaHawk



TraumaHawk is an A.E.V. product line


Personally I'm partial to Frazers


----------



## mattulance (May 29, 2008)

*Ford?*

Can you still say "I would buy a ford with chassis" and not get laughed at, seriously the 08'up f-series are nice with the 6.4L. Horton makes a nice mod, I am on a shift right now 99 e-series Horton 325,000 miles and still going strong.


----------



## colafdp (May 29, 2008)

trust me, a few of the services around here (including us) have used the newer fords with 6.4 in them, and have nothing but troubles with them. We have a 2001 with the 7.3 in it, and has kept running strong (no problems) since the day we bought it. Maybe we've all had isolated incidents, but i would never ever buy another unit on a ford chassis if it had the 6.4 in it.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 30, 2008)

second that, the ford 6.4 have been nothing but trouble since the start...that's why they changed over to the 7.3 liter so quickly.


----------



## reaper (May 30, 2008)

Frazers are excellent rigs.

BTW, Ford stopped useing the 7.3L in 2001. We have 8 new 6.4L and have had no trouble with them.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 30, 2008)

reaper said:


> Frazers are excellent rigs.
> 
> BTW, Ford stopped useing the 7.3L in 2001. We have 8 new 6.4L and have had no trouble with them.



they're dropping the 6.4 again due to it's problems...i forget what they are something about throttle sticking and ECU shortings and going nutz.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 30, 2008)

international chassis, horton box

or

gmc chassis with a horton box


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 30, 2008)

Id go for another Wrangler or an F-450   

Or The F-650 Depending On Money=D 

http://thefuntimesguide.com/images/blogs/ford_f650.jpg 

This 1 Has Lights=p


----------



## Flight-LP (May 30, 2008)

Braun...............


----------



## seshan (May 31, 2008)

how much does a new vehicle run from Braun run for these days?


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 1, 2008)

seshan said:


> how much does a new vehicle run from Braun run for these days?




Ballpark, depending on how you equip it, $100k - $120k....................................


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 1, 2008)

can i switch my answer to a schnook? (helicopter)


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 1, 2008)

dude, your sig line is really obnoxious...


----------



## seshan (Jun 1, 2008)

wow, i never expected it to be that expensive! :wacko:



Flight-LP said:


> Ballpark, depending on how you equip it, $100k - $120k....................................


----------



## seshan (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone have a contact from Frazer?


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 9, 2008)

We have three Osage rigs. We were running Braun but bought one Osage and was happy with it so when it was time to replace the Brauns we got two more Osage rigs.

Any one else out there have Osage in thier fleet?


----------



## Grady_emt (Jul 10, 2008)

seshan said:


> Does anyone have a contact from Frazer?



Unfortunately I wasnt that high up to be involved in all that stuff.  Maybe check on their website at www.frazerbilt.com for thier contact info.


----------



## seshan (Jul 11, 2008)

I have tried contacting someone there but i havent had any luck.

Thanks for the info. 



Grady_emt said:


> Unfortunately I wasnt that high up to be involved in all that stuff.  Maybe check on their website at www.frazerbilt.com for thier contact info.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 12, 2008)

seshan said:


> I have tried contacting someone there but i havent had any luck.
> 
> Thanks for the info.



Perhaps thats a sign........................

You could try calling the other major suppliers such as Laerdal, I'm sure they have the information...................................


----------



## volff21 (Jul 12, 2008)

mattulance said:


> Can you still say "I would buy a ford with chassis" and not get laughed at, seriously the 08'up f-series are nice with the 6.4L. Horton makes a nice mod, I am on a shift right now 99 e-series Horton 325,000 miles and still going strong.



we hate our ford


----------



## mark111 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well lets see anuthing but crestline. that would be a good start.


----------

